# What is this?!?



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

I found this ballast. In the pic it has a chip looking thingy:confused2:. What the heck is that?


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 24, 2007)

Not sure but i think that is the starter for it, the big black oval shaped thing should be the capacitor so i think its the starter. Not 100% sure though, so i know someone will confirm/correct shortly.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 24, 2007)

Man... The only thing I can see there is a product fresh out of Ghetto Tech University.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 24, 2007)

"The chip looking thingy" Is part of the power supply.
It part of a "voltage regulator" The transformer (ballast) will fluctuate voltage due to the "dirty" current out of the line and cleans it up and makes it more stable. I think...without up close numbers or schematic hard to tell.
I would be wary of it...doesn't even come with a socket. Just a replacement kit outa the box it looks like.

It should have on that circuit board:
Bridge rectifier and voltage regulator...then is in parallel with the Cap.
This makes up the "power supply". The ballast is just a "step up transformer" then the voltage reg. cleans up the line, the cap is the starter. They may be a small cap or two in the regulator circuit. Need schematics to verify.

I myself would go to a "reputable" site for ballasts like that NOT ebay.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 24, 2007)

*'Sup BBP :ciao: That mess is whats inside your ballast housing. It looks like a replacement ballast. I am thinking of wiring my own HPS and will be purchasing a replacement ballast from *http://www.e-conolight.com. *my 0.02. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

I know this is a replacement ballast. I have 4 lights, 3 I put together so i'm familiar with this but just not the chip looking thing. I put together 3 and never saw any chips.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

> The only thing I can see there is a product fresh out of Ghetto Tech University.


Dang...you made me look at it again. It looks like a perfectly brand new transformer and capacitor to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I take it you've never assembled a ballast(not being a smart ***, just curious).


----------



## Mutt (Oct 24, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I know this is a replacement ballast. I have 4 lights, 3 I put together so i'm familiar with this but just not the chip looking thing. I put together 3 and never saw any chips.


 
Depends on the transformer manufacturer. I made from scratch several power supplies (bought each part and wired it and made the ciruits). I've even hooked up 420V 3 phase transformer. I've seen circuits like this before....but I agree not on HPS ballast. The only thing I can figure is the transformer was not completely stable so they put the circuit in to stablize the voltage before the starter cap. It looks "pre-wired" for you. Transformer looks brand spankin new. I would just be wary of the person who wired it. I would ask to see if he can supply the schematics that came with it. Or at least the model number so you can search for it on the net. It should have a fuse on that circuit as well. (All power supplies wether step up or step down should have an internal fuse) I wish he woulda taken a better pic of it. I could map it out if I could see the blasted thing from under all them wires.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

> I wish he woulda taken a better pic of it.


Me too. I figured I have some wiring, sockets and reflectors so why not save a lil and just by the ballast. I have an electrician friend...i'll have him look at it. Thanks!


----------



## smkngunz (Oct 24, 2007)

looks prety gheto to me ..... wouldn't trust it,  fire hazzard..


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 24, 2007)

Haha... No way man.  Every time I touch something that has to do with electrical someone gets hurt... Thing is, almost every time it's me!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 24, 2007)

smkngunz said:
			
		

> looks prety gheto to me ..... wouldn't trust it, fire hazzard..


 
If you not handy with electronics or electricity, then I would not recommend doing what Bomb and several of us do. We just choose to save buku bucks and make our own. 
I can get a Brand spankin new 150W HPS under 50 bucks. Includes bulb, ballast guts, and wiring/wir nuts and some stuff for mounting.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

> wouldn't trust it, fire hazzard


Thanks for your concern.





> Every time I touch something that has to do with electrical someone gets hurt... Thing is, almost every time it's me!


Lol. I always test my concoctions away from the house and i'm very careful. I think I can survive wiring one of these babies again. I contacted the seller. He said the chip thing WAS the starter and that everything was prewired and all I needed was a socket and plug. I'm going to buy it...if I die from it i'll send a BombBud spirit to haunt you all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 24, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'm going to buy it...if I die from it i'll send a BombBud spirit to haunt you all:evil:!


 
As long as that spirit brings some of that dank bud of yours haunt away


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

> I can get a Brand spankin new 150W HPS under 50 bucks. Includes bulb, ballast guts, and wiring/wir nuts and some stuff for mounting.


 LINK!!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

It's called a Solid State Starter...I think.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HC1H151Z

HID Floodlight with 120-volt ballast. Includes 150-watt HPS ED17 lamp.
Lamp Output: 16000 lumens
Lamp Color Rendition: 22 CRI
Everyday Low Price 
$38.90 

All you need to do is gut it make it remote and put a replcement chord and plug on her and she's ready to rocknroll dude 

(sorta wierd to call it solid state....when its pretty much an analog ciruit ...no IC's from what I can see. Wierd man. When you get it post some pics of the ciruit so I can see the parts on it.)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

YOU ARE THE MAN!!! I'll probably buy 5 of these.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

> sorta wierd to call it solid state....when its pretty much an analog ciruit ...no IC's from what I can see. Wierd man. When you get it post some pics of the ciruit so I can see the parts on it.


Remember...i'm from the country. You can't(caint) talk to me with those wierd terms. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, that hps has gotta be the best deal i have seen. you could put in three of them for around 120 bucks, 450w, 48,000 lumens. Gonna hafta give them a shot i think. Thanks for the point in the right direction Mutt.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey just for GP's, this is what my 70 watt HPS ballast and ignitor look like.  These are the guts out of a security light like you'd get from e-conolight.com.

PB


----------

